

I got a job interview for ThoughtWorks - ale7714

Hi everyone, I&#x27;m a software engineer and I got a job interview for ThoughtWorks. I read after scheduling the interview, that if kind of a really hard application process and now I feel kind of nervous because they work with really smart people and well I&#x27;m just trying to get better every day.<p>Any recommendations? Things I should read?<p>Thanks!
======
salzig
You should read Wikipedia, IEEE, ACM and of course hitchhiker's guide to the
galaxy.

Or you just keep calm and enjoy the experience…

you got the interview, cause you sounded promising.

~~~
ale7714
Hahaha, thanks for the laugh. I think you're right.

